# Asking for Prayers



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

This is not dog related but I am asking for prayers for my 15 year old niece who went missing last night. She is 15 years old and left school yesterday and no one had heard from her since. She left her cell phone in her locker at school and has no money with her that her parents know of. The police have her cell phone and laptop and are looking for clues. They found texts made in the last week on her phone to phone numbers in Texas, Arkansas and Alabama. We live in Illinois. It's possible that she met someone online and has been lured away by them. He parents are going crazy with worry (as you can imagine) and we are all heartsick.
I just had surgery last Friday so I can't go out and look so I am manning the phones here and passing on information to other family members. All we can do is Pray. Please, if you believe in the power of prayer join us in prayer for a fast and safe return to her family. 

Her name is Kaily. She is 15, 4ft.11in. 120 lbs., long brown hair, blue eyes. I will post a picture here . THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG Of course, my prayers for this beautiful girl so she returns safe to her home. I am so sorry.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Dear Lord, we ask for the safe return of Kailey. Be with her and keep her out of harm's way. Return her to her parents and family. In your name, we pray.

Shirley H.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Kim,

I will keep your family in my thoughts and Pray that your niece is found safe and sound!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

how horrible for the whole family.....I just can't even imagine going thro something like that. Praying for a safe return home.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

As a parent of grown children, I always feared something like this, your family is in my thoughts and Kailey is in my prayers.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I cannot imagine what your family is going through. Sending prayers that this beautiful young lady is home soon and home safe.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh my gosh! Have they issued an Amber alert for her? My hopes and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

OMG. We will keep you in our prayers and hope she comes home soon.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Praying God will put a hedge of protection around Kaily and bring her home quickly to her family.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

*Thank you* everyone for praying for her safe return. It has been 24 hours since she was last seen.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

My prayers go out for the safe return of Kaily. I feel as if she went of her own accord, but can't reconcile that with her leaving her cell phone and computer behind. It doesn't add up. 

Wrapping her in a blanket of protection.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Lord, God, please help this young lady Kaily find her way home, keep her safe from harms way, keep her family strong, watch over them all.

I will be praying for her and her family. Please keep us posted as we are now understandibly worried and concerned.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Prayers for you and your family Kim.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

A family's worse nightmare. Praying for young Kaily's safe return. Have hope.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

OMG I'm so sorry to hear this...it's every parents' worst nightmare. Kailey and her family are in my thoughts and prayers. May she come home, safe & sound, very soon.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

I can't even imagine the pain and fear.... 
Dear Lord watch over this family. Please keep your loving arms around Kaily's and keep her safe from harm. Lead her home. Please help all the police, neighbors, friends, teachers and family. Guide their path and open their eyes to find her. In your precious name... Amen


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

That's terrible. We'll be praying for her safe return.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

still no word. Her parents are frantic. THANK YOU for all the prayers, we don't know what else to do


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Kaily and her family are in my thoughts and prayers -- for a safe and swift return.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

You are all in my prayers. I can't even imagine what you are feeling.


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

Prayers for the family and special prayer Kaily is home safe and sound soon. Can't imagine what you re all going through. A family's worse nightmare. 

Linda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers continue to be with you and your family. This is every parent's worst nightmare. God bless them all.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I am praying for you and your family. This is so upsetting.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I have nothing to add that others have not said. Just know that my thoughts and prayers are with you and her parents as well for Kaily's safe return.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Kaily and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Thinking of you all and praying she comes home safely


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Sending you love and hugs please keep us posted!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I signed on hoping to hear some good news. I will keep thinking positive thoughts.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Checking for news...keeping the prayers coming...


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Unfortunately, there has been no news and this will be the third night in a row that Kaily has not been at home in her own bed. This has been spread all over facebook and the media is now involved. Thank you so much for all of your prayers. Keep them coming!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh this brings tears to my eyes. I can think of no worse horror than a lost child. Hopefully she is just rebeling and will call home soon. I pray for this child and her family.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I pray to st. Anthony, guardian of everyone who is lost!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

*My neice has been found!*

UPDATE: MY NEICE KAILY WAS FOUND LAST NIGHT ABOUT 11:00PM. She is safe at home with her parents this morning. I still do not know all the details but really only care that she has been found and is safe!!!!

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO PRAYED FOR HER SAFE RETURN!!! I am overwhelmed by all of the support and prayers I received on this site. You are a great bunch. We realize that not all missing teens come home safely so we are praising God this morning that he had favor on Kaily and she is safe.

Thank you again!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So happy for you all. Hopefully she is ok from all of this.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank goodness she is home!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

:whoo:*YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!*:whoo:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank God she is home safe!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh Jesus, thanks God she is home Safe!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

So happy and relieved for you and your family. All else can be overcome.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

So glad to hear she's back home.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WAhoooooooooooooooo! Praise God!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great to hear. Thank God.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Great news. I was a runaway and, if that's what happened, I can assure you that lives and feelings mend.

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you, Lord, for this blessing and this child's safety. 


Keeper's Mom


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I admit I am a weeper these days, but I sit her with tears running down my cheeks and praise the Lord that she is safe. Whatever the reason, it can be fixed.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

so happy for your family!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you Father for this wonderful news!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> I admit I am a weeper these days, but I sit her with tears running down my cheeks and praise the Lord that she is safe. Whatever the reason, it can be fixed.


n
Me too Lucile. The same thing happened to my friends son. He was a couple years older. My friend spent hours all night trying to figure out is password to his computer and found it. She was able to track him down some girl he had met on line a few states away 
I'm so happy your niece was found :whoo:


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

glad to hear she is home safe and sound.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

We're just so happy to hear it. YOu're all still in our prayers.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Great news. Wow Great.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you, Lord, for Kaily's safe return home. Give the family much wisdom as they sort through the issues that brought this about.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank God! I hope they can get some professional help with whatever the issues are.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone! This has been quite an ordeal for the whole family. Apparently she had been bullied at school for some time and just felt she would be better off on her own. We don't understand this as she is a beautiful, smart, outgoing kid but I guess kids can be very cruel to each other. She has already been to see a counsellor with her parents and they are working with school officals. Her parents were completely in the dark about all of this and I would consider them to be a pretty close family. You just never know what's going on in teen's heads. Having cell phones, social media, etc., so easily available can be a blessing and a curse. Anyway, we are praying for emotional healing for her and for wisdom for school officials and her parents as they try to work all of this out.

THANK YOU again for all of the prayers and support.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

What a relief for everyone! That is wonderful news! Such a shame about the bullying, but, it seems like things are headed down the right path.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm so glad she's home safely. I can't imagine what happened at school to drive her to that. She must have been terrified. I hope that it all gets settled and I'm glad she's in counseling.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Thank Heaven she's home safe & sound! Now I hope her troubles, whatever they may be, can be resolved so she can stay safe & sound.


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

So glad and thankful she is home safe. Bullying nowadays can be devastating to anyone, especially a teen. Glad the family is close and there has been a counselor to help. Bullying can be so cruel and it's everywhere between smartphones and computers with Facebook etc. Don't understand what drives some kids to be so cruel.


----------

